

TwitterTwitterChickenDinner.com - naelshawwa
http://www.twittertwitterchickendinner.com/
A Saturday night project to learn node.js. TwitterTwitterChickenDinner.com picks your Twitter contest winners randomly and most importantly with one click.<p>Just enter your giveway hashtag and how many winners you want randomly selected and hit spin. Your winner will then show up.<p>Try it out and then follow @TwtrTwtrChknDnr<p>Hope it comes in handy next time you are giving away something on Twitter! : )
======
naelshawwa
A Saturday night project to learn node.js. TwitterTwitterChickenDinner.com
picks your Twitter contest winners randomly and most importantly with one
click.

